# Found a video of people fishing 4 piranha's



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I found a video of some guys in South America fishing for P's







The video did not say it was copyrighted but I will give the credit as to were I found it http://www.nord-brasil.com/4955.html?*sess...session*id*val*

Watch Me


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's a funny video of a guy who put his hand in a P's tank







I found the video on this site and people are allowed to download, says so on the site. http://www.baeijs.dk/funvid.htm

Beware


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

thats a good looking rhom in the first video his chompers are huge... great find


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice find man, I always say I'm going to go fishing for Ps one day but I never get around to setting up the trip :s .


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

That rhom would be awesome to pull out of a river, except I wouldnt kill it afterwards


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Very nice find!! Also, thank you for sharing









I would love to see more footage like that if you ever stumble upon it... Actually, I'd love to go fishing first-hand in Brazil!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

huge teeth on the piranha very nice find.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet rohm, to bad they killed him


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Pretty cool, they catch fish with a stick rod!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I'v been stick fishing when i use to live in colombia, when i would go ot this small far out village, and you were bored as kid, you and some friends would just buy the fishing yarn together then just go fishing, throw the stick away after.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Those teeth


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

awesome fish, it sucked how he like crammed his knife into that rhoms gills tho just so u could see down its mouth,


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks
Shame they killed the rhom like that


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I kept a rhom in an 80 that was a tad larger than that. I wish I had the time to go over there and do that


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks peeps and I keep looking for some more videos like that. I know it sucks that the guy did that, but I guess people like to eat the P's too. I want to go down there one day and check out the coast in South America. So much of it is still the same as it was 200 years ago.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

thanx for providing those videos.................


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

kid fishing for piranha

I found this. there is a short video too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u cant beat those wild colors


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

frankyo said:


> kid fishing for piranha
> I found this. there is a short video too.
> [snapback]870515[/snapback]​


Sweet video! Good find


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Cool vids!


----------

